# Un autre iBook qui se fait attendre....



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Novembre 2002)

Salut! 
C'est mon premier post ici. 
Comme pas mal d'autres dans ce forums, j'attends mon iBook 12" 40Go, Clavier international QWERTY.
J'ai commandé le 13, et j'ai recu un avis de départ d'usine le 20 Nov.
Après avoir patienté tout le WE en ecumant les forums, j'appelle Apple ce matin pour m'entendre dire que mon iBook et toujours à Taiwan!!
Mes accessoires venant de Hollande sont au Luxembourg, mais pas l'ordinateur, et bien sur ils attendent de tout avoir pour me l'envoyer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Décidement, ca manque de clarté tout ca! 

Ca serait cool que vous puissiez poster vos délais et vos experiences...

Au passage, si quelqu'un connait comment avoir un suivi comme celui des commandes internet quand on a commandé par téléphone, je suis preneur!


A+
Lucas (qui va péter une durite si son nouveau Mac est pas là dans la semaine!)


----------



## Sebang (25 Novembre 2002)

Bon moi, dans mon cas, j'ai encore un peu plus complique, mais je vais essayer de ne pas peter une durite pour l'instant.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'avais un iBook 12" 700, 20go achete en Juillet et que j'ai vendu il y a une semaine.

J'habite au Japon et j'ai commande mon iBook 800 12", 30go avec 128mo de Ram (+ 512mo de Ram achetes aux US) ce weekend sur l'Apple Store France.

Alors pourquoi Apple Store France et pas Appel Store Japon me demanderez vous ? Parce qu'il etait hors de question que j'ai un clavier et un OS en Japonais !
Comme mes "vieux" habitent en France, ce sont eux qui recevront mon iBook et me l'enverrons par la suite.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Donc on compte les delais le temps que les mecs de chez Apple se reveillent et je me demande juste quand mes "vieux" recevront le coup de telephone d'Apple pour leur faire confirmer la commande.

Et aussi, je me demande s'il y a toujours les 2 semaines de delais qu'il y avait au lancement euphorique des machines il y 2 semaines ou pas.

Et derniere interrogation : les claviers des iBook 800 ont tous un defaut (genre touche qui se bloque ou comme ca) ou quoi ?
Si c'est le cas, est-ce que je pourrai faire marcher la garantie de mon iBook chez Apple Japon meme si je l'ai achetesur Apple Store France ? (Je n'ai pas pris le contrat Apple care).

Marchi des reponses, et moi aussi je suis deja super impatient de recevoir mon nouvel iBook (meme si j'ai pas fini d'attendre)... Cela fait seuleument une semaine que je n'ai plus d'iBook et franchement je pensais pas qu'il me manquerai autant... Ils sont ou les iTunes, iPhoto, iMovie sur le PC dont je me sers actuellement ?? Hein ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bouh allez, courage !


----------



## Canard987 (25 Novembre 2002)

Moi, j'avais commande mon iBook 800 12" avec clavier et OS en anglais le 12.11. chez MCS a Nice et ils l'ont recu vendredi, 22.11..

Le seul probleme c'etait que l'iBook avait une petite tache noire sur le couvercle (au-dessous du plastique) et ca m'a embete. Car, quand meme, j'achete Apple aussi pour le design et une petite tache noire sur l'iBook tout blanc - c'est pas ce qu'on attend ...

Aujourd'hui le vendeur de chez MCS se renseigne s'ils peuvent changer la piece a Nice ... Je l'espere!


----------



## homere (25 Novembre 2002)

J'ai commandé mon iBook le 14/11 sur l'apple store par internet.
Il est parti le 22/11 de Taiwan ("departed from product source" sur le site du transporteur. Arrivée estimée le 27 novembre. On va bien voir ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Novembre 2002)

Commande le 13, validé le 18, soit disant envoyée le 20 de taiwan, mais en fait envoyée le 25 nov.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Apple m'a dit ce matin que le mien était parti de l'usine de Taiwan pour le Lux. J'espere que les délais ne seront pas trop énormes...


----------



## Sebang (26 Novembre 2002)

Commande le 23, valide le 25 (hier). Pour l'instant il est au stade "being assembled"...

Allez allez allez !! On se depeche !


----------



## 2Bad (26 Novembre 2002)

Commande le 23. Toujours "being reviewed"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





2Bad


----------



## archi (26 Novembre 2002)

Commandé sur Applestore le 6/11, reçu hier, le 25/11  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(PB Ti 1 Ghz combo)


----------



## Sebang (27 Novembre 2002)

Toujours moi, je continue mon aventure :

Commande le 23 sur l'Apple Store, commande validee le 25 (par un appel telephonique) et envoyee le 26 (aujorud'hui, donc) par Kuhne &amp; Nagel. J'attend plus que de le recevoir.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




COOL !!
Au moins il s'emblerait que j'ai eu moins de problemes que les autres... J'espere que cet iBook la n'aura un truc coince dans le ventilateur !! Parce que je raconte pas le bordel qu'il y avait sur l'ancien quand le ventilo se mettait a tourner...

Ah oui et j'epere aussi qu'il y aura pas de touches defaillantes sur le clavier et pas de tache noire sur la coque ! Amen.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Novembre 2002)

Moi, y a ca de marqué : (depuis le 24/11)

arrived in EDC (merge delivery)

Est-ce que qqu'un sait ce que ca veut dire?


----------



## archi (27 Novembre 2002)

il doit être à Luxembourg  (status 40 60)


----------



## homere (27 Novembre 2002)

moi j'ai ça depuis le 22 novembre (mail de apple). C'est sur le site de KN le transporteur :






ETA = date d'arrivée estimée, c'est demain.


----------



## archi (27 Novembre 2002)

Pas très prudent de publier ton nom et les N° de réference 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quand à la livraison, t'es un peu optimiste......compte une bonne semaine


----------



## homere (27 Novembre 2002)

Image modifiée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1 semaine en plus ou au total ?
Je pensais le recevoir vendredi ou samedi.


----------



## archi (27 Novembre 2002)

je te le souhaite, mais pour moi, entre le "status 30 60" et la livraison il s'est écoulé 11 jours (y compris 2 week-ends) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: ton image n'a pas changée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ca y est, c'est bon!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Novembre 2002)

Status 40 65 pour moi (pas encore au Luxembourg?)
et ETA 25 novembre et pourtant aucune nouvelle!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'espère que je l'aurai pour ce week end


----------



## homere (27 Novembre 2002)

Ayé, l'état a changé. Il est au Luxembourg. ETA c la fin de l'état courant
nouvel ETA au 28 (ptetre l'arrivée chez TNT demain). Je pense l'avoir vendredi ou samedi.
Ca doit être du genre :
Taiwan -&gt; lux (european distribution center) -&gt; france -&gt; maison 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



           5j                                                  1j           1j


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Novembre 2002)

Hop, l'Apple Store me dit que tous mes paquets sont enfin au Luxembourg, mais TNT ne les a pas encore scannés.
Rappellez demain!...

J'en suis à 7 jours ouvrables après la confirmation (9 normaux).
J'ai de l'espoir pour avant la fin de la semaine... ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Novembre 2002)

Je me demande si T.N.T. livre le samedi, il ne me semble pas que ca soit le cas...


----------



## 2Bad (27 Novembre 2002)

Moi, je m'impatiente...

IBook 800 combo 12'' 640Ram 40GB commande le 22 novembre et toujours "being reviewed"...






2Bad


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Novembre 2002)

Tu devrais appeller l'apple store europe (0800 046 046) option 2 avec ton N° de commande, ils te donneront surement des précisions.  
(Enfin pour la france, ca marche comma ca, en tout cas)


----------



## homere (27 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 2Bad:</font><hr />* 
IBook 800 combo 12'' 640Ram 40GB commande le 22 novembre et toujours "being reviewed"...





*<hr /></blockquote>
Pour moi aussi le being reviewed a duré longtemp, j'habite en res universitaire et apple a appelé le secrétariat (crous) pour vérifier l'adresse.
J'ai commandé un jeudi et j'ai éte appelé mardi.


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (28 Novembre 2002)

Pour ma part j'ai reçu un mail le 22 qui me disait que l'ibook partait de Taiwan. j'ai appelé l'apple store à l'instant, et ils m'ont dit que l'ibook était parti de Taiwan qu'aujoud'hui?? et qu'il arivera demain au Luxembourg le 28. Je devrais donc le recevoir en début de semaine prochaine...; Il sont long l) les 5 jours ouvrable....
Ca rame Ca rame....


----------



## ederntal (28 Novembre 2002)

dis donc j'ai bien fait de pas l'acheter sur l'apple store mais dans un magasin!!!!

j'ai juste commandé un sac a dos (celui avec une pomme dessus ;-))

J'ai oublié de commander le cable pour relier a la tv... ya pas un autre endroit pour lacheté sans payé 15 de frais de ports?

c'est pas pour vous faire impatienté encore plus :mais ques qu'il est BIEN!

++


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Zzz steeve zzZ:</font><hr />* Pour ma part j'ai reçu un mail le 22 qui me disait que l'ibook partait de Taiwan. j'ai appelé l'apple store à l'instant, et ils m'ont dit que l'ibook était parti de Taiwan qu'aujoud'hui?? et qu'il arivera demain au Luxembourg le 28. 
*<hr /></blockquote>
Ca fait quelques jours que j'appelle régulièrement, et tous les jours j'ai une suprise. Celle que j'ai préféré, c'est le mec qui me dit que vendredi il sera au luxembourg, et le lundi d'après, il est pas encore parti de l'usine!
A chaque fois que j'ai un conseiller différent, j'ai une version différente!
Je pense qu'ils masquent un retard de production de quelques jours par des mails d'expédition "dans les délais normaux". Et du coup chaque opérateur te fait un free style sur tes délais d'expédition.
Ex : Pour Taiwan -&gt; Lux on m'a affirmé que ca pouvait prendre 1 jour, 5 jours ou encore 10 jours selon les interlocuteurs. Qui croire?


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (28 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ederntal:</font><hr />* dis donc j'ai bien fait de pas l'acheter sur l'apple store mais dans un magasin!!!!

j'ai juste commandé un sac a dos (celui avec une pomme dessus ;-))

J'ai oublié de commander le cable pour relier a la tv... ya pas un autre endroit pour lacheté sans payé 15 de frais de ports?

c'est pas pour vous faire impatienté encore plus :mais ques qu'il est BIEN!

++  *<hr /></blockquote>

Oui mais tu as payé plein pot aussi....
Vu que j'ai eu une remise, je préfère patienter si tu vois ce que je veux dire....


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (28 Novembre 2002)

Je pense aussi qu'il te dise un peu ce qu'il veule...
De tout façon, ils sont couvert avec leux 5 jours OUVRABLE.....
On patiente.....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Novembre 2002)

Des news! 
C'est fou, car je n'arrive à avoir des infos fiables que lorsque j'ai un opérateur qui parle vraiment bien francais au bout du fil. Ce matin je me suis presque fait jeter par une opératrice a l'accent espagnol. Et là on m'a tout expliqué de maniere précise.
Ils avaient ouvert 2 dossiers a mon nom, d'ou le foutoir au niveau des infos qu'on m'avait données. J'aurais bien aimé recevoir 2 iBooks du coup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mon paquet à été passé à TNT dans la journée, et l'opératrice va essayer de me dégoter le numéro de suivi.
Ils me suggèrent que ca devrait arriver avant le WE. Ca serait bien cool!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Novembre 2002)

En te connectant directement sur Applestore, tu n'as pas ton numéro de suivis directement avec un lien chez le transporteur?


----------



## homere (28 Novembre 2002)

Moi j'ai juste ref de KN (Taiwan-&gt;Lux), peut être que demain ça sera la ref de TNT.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Novembre 2002)

Grant a dit:
			
		

> * En te connectant directement sur Applestore, tu n'as pas ton numéro de suivis directement avec un lien chez le transporteur?  *


Non car je n'ai pas pu payer par CB, et un operateur au tél. m'a refait une commande pour virement. Du coup, elle ne s'affiche pas sur mon compte applestore, encore une bizarrerie Apple!


----------



## 2Bad (28 Novembre 2002)

J'attends toujours...

Commande le 22 novembre et ... toujours "being reviewed". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ca fait quand meme 6 jours maintenant...


2Bad


----------



## Damounet (28 Novembre 2002)

ben quant au mien /ibook 800 combo 128, il est en rade au Luxembourg selon TNT. Cela fait deux jours que des iBooks pour la Suisse sont en attente là-bas, because vous savez pourquoi? Il paraît qu'Apple n'aurait pas fourni les "papiers" avec les machines. Donc, il ne me reste qu'à aller faire un tour au Luxembourg pour les faire moi-même ces documents. Purée, me faire une chose pareille à mon âge, je frise l'infarctus... AAAAaaaaaarrrrrrrghhhhhh. (couic..)


----------



## homere (28 Novembre 2002)

Ca touche aussi les iBooks pour la France ?
Le mien est arrivé hier et TNT l'a scanné et pris cet aprem.


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (28 Novembre 2002)

UUUUUUUUUéééééééééééééé ibook reçu il y a 5 min!!!!!!!!!
je suis enfin un macuser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je viens de le déballer il est magnifique!!! c'est un ibook 14" avec 384 de ram.
J'installe tout ce qui faut et je reviens dans quelques heures pour vous donner mes impressions!!!!!
Au passage pas de pbm de clavier pour l'instant et pas de pixel dead.
Je vous tiens au courant
@ tout à l'heure


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (29 Novembre 2002)

Resalut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Avant de vous donner d'autres détails je voudrais signaler un truc !
J'ai mis l'ibook sur mon routeur car j'ai un pc branché dessus et là rien à configurer! j'ai mis le câble ethernet et mon dieux! j'ai plus qu'à clicquer sur internent explorer et hop à moi l'adsl....p$$$ c que du bonheur pour l'instant je pense que je vais gicler mon pc et me prendre une petite borne magique!

Voilà j'ai donc switché ce Jeudi 28 novembre 2002 et quel  bonheur!!!

Par contre, j'ai une question, j'ai la police sur le site macgeneration qui est assez flou ca vient de quoi? on peut changer la police de Ie???
Merci


----------



## cham (29 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Zzz steeve zzZ:</font><hr />* Par contre, j'ai une question, j'ai la police sur le site macgeneration qui est assez flou ca vient de quoi? on peut changer la police de Ie???
Merci  *<hr /></blockquote>
J'arrive pas trop à lire ta question


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (29 Novembre 2002)

en fait je voulais dire que la police d'écriture est un peu trop petite et je trouve les lettres un peu petite quand je surfes. Cependant j'ai trouvé comment modifier merci.


----------



## Onra (29 Novembre 2002)

J'ai eu les mêmes réactions que toi lorsque j'ai switché il y a peu de temps... il y a si peu de chose à configurer sur mac alors qu'il y avait toujours un truc à installer ou configurer sur PC...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Zzz steeve zzZ:</font><hr />* Pour ma part j'ai reçu un mail le 22 qui me disait que l'ibook partait de Taiwan
*<hr /></blockquote>
Le miens aussi, mais il n'est toujours pas arrivé et Apple me parle de pb de transport


----------



## Sebang (29 Novembre 2002)

Moi je sais pas, mais j'arrive pas a lire les infos pour suivre mon colis... Sur l'Apple Store quand je vais voir l'etat de la commande et que je clique sur le numero de l'envoi, ca me dit que je suis pas autorise a voir la page... Et sur le site de Kuhne &amp; machin chose, le numero de l'envoi n'est pas reconnu...

Kommenkonfait ????

Merci !


----------



## Sir (29 Novembre 2002)

Bienvenue a toi nouveau mac user


----------



## homere (29 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sebang:</font><hr />* Moi je sais pas, mais j'arrive pas a lire les infos pour suivre mon colis... Sur l'Apple Store quand je vais voir l'etat de la commande et que je clique sur le numero de l'envoi, ca me dit que je suis pas autorise a voir la page... Et sur le site de Kuhne &amp; machin chose, le numero de l'envoi n'est pas reconnu...

Kommenkonfait ????

Merci ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

J'arrive à voir les infos uniquement avec konqueror sous linux. IE6 / mozilla / netscape4 / opera ne fonctionnent pas.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Novembre 2002)

Ca me fait la même chose quand je suis avec Chimera alors que ca marche avec IE!


----------



## homere (29 Novembre 2002)

Le probleme est que la page de KN vérifie que tu viens de l'apple store. Comme ça change  protocole (https -&gt; http)  
la plupart des navigateurs n'envoies pas le HTTP_REFERER (page d'ou on vient)


----------



## homere (29 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Grant:</font><hr />* 
Le miens aussi, mais il n'est toujours pas arrivé et Apple me parle de pb de transport 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Le mien aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vu qu'il est parti ce matin de Luxembourg et que j'habite Bordeaux il devrait arriver demain. Au pire samedi.


----------



## Sebang (29 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par homere:</font><hr />* Le probleme est que la page de KN vérifie que tu viens de l'apple store. Comme ça change  protocole (https -&gt; http)  
la plupart des navigateurs n'envoies pas le HTTP_REFERER (page d'ou on vient) 
*<hr /></blockquote>

C'est quand meme un drame que la page de KN ne marche pas alors que je viens de l'Apple Store... J'utilise IE6 sur PC... C'est arrive aux autres switchers ou je suis special ? (Bon je suis pas switcher du tout mais comme j'ai tout commande et tout sur PC, je suis dans le meme cas qu'eux)


----------



## homere (29 Novembre 2002)

Arf, c pas gagné ....


----------



## Sebang (29 Novembre 2002)

Ca c'est pas de pot quand meme... Bon ca se trouve, ils n'ont qu'un pneu creuve au camion donc ils devraient repartir assez vite.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon sinon j'ai continue mes tests pour avoir acces a cette foutue page pour voir ou est l'ordi dans le monde, et ben ma foi... Avec Internet Explorer 6 PC (de Windows XP) ca marche pas, avec Opera 7 beta ca marche pas, avec Netscape 7 non plus, avec Mozilla 1.2 non plus... J'essaye quoi maintenant, vu qu'y'a pas Omniweb sur PC ?


----------



## homere (29 Novembre 2002)

G appelé l'apple store. l'iBook est à Bordeaux, normalement je serai livré dans l'après midi. 

       Switch in progress . . .


----------



## 2Bad (29 Novembre 2002)

Bon...
Je crois que je vais venir chaque jour dire la meme chose...

IBook 12'' 800 40GB 640 Ram commande le 22/11 et toujours "being reviewed" au 29/11... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





2Bad


----------



## mac_steph (29 Novembre 2002)

Question livraison, pffff... Commandé via téléphone le 20 novembre... arrivé au Luxembourg le 22, et toujours rien ! Bien sûr, j'ai téléphoné à Apple lundi. Ils m'ont dit: "Ah, vous serez livré au plus tard le 28. Mais appelez demain pour demander le n° de TNT pour le suivi de votre commande". Mardi, rebelotte, en disant d'appeler mercredi... Idem mercredi, en disant d'appeler jeudi matin. Au téléphone, (jeudi, donc) j'ai quelqu'un qui me dit: "Je vais ouvrir un dossier pour le suivi de votre commande. Veuillez rappeler vers 13h." Je fais comme le monsieur il a dit, et une madame me dit à 13h30: "Désolé, mais votre commande n'est pas encore traitée par TNT. Prenez contact demain (Je connais bien ce refrain, maintenant)."
C'est vraiment pas simple de passer par l'Apple Store. En plus, si tu n'es pas à la maison quand ils passent pour livrer, t'es vraiment embêté...
C'est long !
Bien entendu, j'ai appelé aujourd'hui... et devinez quoi ? Eh bien ils ne savent toujours pas quand je serai livré. pfffffffffff.


----------



## Sebang (30 Novembre 2002)

Bon j'ai demande par mail a l'Apple Store pour savoir ou est mon iBook et ils m'ont repondu qu'il a quitte l'usine de Taiwan Mardi 26. Ils m'ont dit que le delais de livraison a partir de cette date est de 5 a 7 jours... Ca ne fait que 3 jours, donc je devrais le recevoir la semaine prochaine...

Mais vu les problemes que vous avez tous, je sais pas trop. Je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## homere (30 Novembre 2002)

Je l'ai !!!!
Il est excellent.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Novembre 2002)

Je l'ai aussi!
Je n'ai trouvé aucun défaut, l'airport marche, ma ram est compatible (heureusement, c'est de la crucial!), c'est le top.

Seul le DD est légerement bruyant, mais c'est minime.

Bon courage, ca arrive!


----------



## Sir (30 Novembre 2002)

Allez des temoignages !!!


----------



## 2Bad (1 Décembre 2002)

Devinez ce que je vais vous dire aujourd'hui?

IBook 12'' 800 640MB 40GB commande le 22/11 toujours "being reviewed" le 30/11


2Bad


----------



## 2Bad (2 Décembre 2002)

On continue sur le meme refrain...

IBook 12'' 800 640MB 40GB commande le 22/11 toujours "being reviewed" le 1/12


2Bad


----------



## homere (2 Décembre 2002)

Tas appelé apple ?

Moi je suis déjà en train de restaurer osX, g tout pété avec les themes.
(segfault quand une appli charge le thème). Je pense que c'est la faute de aquarestore (ou peut être duality)


----------



## Yip (2 Décembre 2002)

Moi ce qui me frappe c'est l'impatience de ceux qui ont commandé une machine.

Ça fait plaisir à lire, mais je suis malheureux pour ceux qui attendent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Courage le gars (ou les filles), n'en veuillez pas trop à Apple et aux livreurs, c'est la rançon du succès. Dites vous que la majorité de ceux qui vous lisent devront attendre bien plus longtemps avant de changer et donc recevoir leur machine ...


----------



## Luc G (2 Décembre 2002)

J'ai fait acheter à une copine un ibook 800 combo 12". Elle l'a acheté chez darty (pour diverses raisons). Commande vendredi dernier, récupéré ce samedi. ne désespérez pas (à part ça, je suis allé le lui installer, si on peut dire, cet après-midi, il est mignon tout plein).


----------



## Yip (2 Décembre 2002)

Et la copine ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Non, je blague.

Il semble par contre que passer par un revendeur "en dur" permette d'avoir sa machine au moins aussi vite que par l'Apple Store. On n'a pas le suivi par internet, mais ça arrive aussi bien.

A t-on les mêmes possibilités de personnalisation ? pas chez Darty quand même (ceci dit, si la config convient ...)


----------



## Luc G (2 Décembre 2002)

Non, c'est clair que tu ne peux pas personnaliser.

Mais les vendeurs sur place restent plus pratiques pour beaucoup de gens  pour un tas de bonnes ou moins bonnes raisons. Et en l'occurence, Darty était le seul vendeur Apple sur place.

Par ailleurs, un des petits avantages de Darty, au moins pour un portable, c'est qu'ils assurent la garantie depuis leur magasin, presque comme l'applestore.

Chez un revendeur apple "normal" (c'est là que j'achète en général), en cas de pépin, tu risques de payer le port jusqu'au centre SAV le plus proche. 

En tous cas, vu par des gens pas du tout passionés d'informatique et ne connaissant que les PC lambdas, je peux te dire que l'ibook fait de l'effet. Ça fait plaisir à voir, les réactions.


----------



## Jetsurfer (2 Décembre 2002)

C'est clair que l'iBook 12" et son PRIX tente pas mal de gens.
L'autre jour j'étais dans un forum qui n'a rien à voir avec Apple et lorsque quelqu'un a annoncé le premier prix pour un iBook, les réactions se sont suivies assez rapidement avec des mots du style : quoi si peu pour un Apple ?
Ben oui eux ils connaissent la marque, le modèle ils s'habitueront par la suite  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, ou encore genial moi qui dois changer.
Là on remarquait que pour eux qu'une marque ne pèse pas lourd dans la balance côté PC vu la concurrence, ils jugent plutôt par la différence de processeur et du coup c'est plutôt l'étonnement général.
Tout bon pour la pomme bien entendu et cela prouve une fois de plus que les gens lorsqu'ils doivent changer de machine et bien en premier lieu ils regardent de combien leur portefeuille sera plus léger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, le reste passe après et comme de plus l'iBook est bien fait et bien Apple a effectivement là une machine pour attirer de nouveaux clients, et si le CD avait été remplacé par un CD-R cela aurait fait un carton car par la suite, les questions ont suivies.
Ne parler pas de QE ect. la plupart ne savent pas ce que c'est d'ailleurs même du côté des utilisateurs de la pomme pour la plupart la même chose, ils ont toujours survécus sans et cela ne les empêchera pas de dormir...


----------



## Yip (2 Décembre 2002)

Tout ça, ça fait bien plaisir à lire.

Quand je pense au nombre de machines Apple que j'ai fait acheter dans la famille, par des amis ou connaissances, j'étais un peu frustré car ça devenait difficile.

Comme quoi quand Apple sort une machine avec un bon rapport qualité/prix, c'est tout de même mieux.

Bon, on lance un grand concours, celui qui fait vendre le plus d'iBooks (700 ou 800) ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Luc tu as un coup d'avance ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le lot pour le gagnant sera à discuter avec Apple


----------



## Jetsurfer (2 Décembre 2002)

Tu n'as pas à essayer de vendre des machines pour Apple, ils ont des gens pour cela et souvent il y a une fameuse différence côté enthousiasme entre les utilisateurs de la pomme et les représentants de celle-ci...
Mais il est clair que l'iBook à son prix actuel est une bonne chose, il était temps et nombreux sont ceux qui l'apprécient aujourd'hui mais ils oublient en partie pour certains qu'ils étaient les premiers à crier lorsque le sujet était abordé dans le passé, car critiquer la pomme est toujours osé ...alors que d'autres depuis des mois si pas des années ne cessaient d'hurler et le mot est faible dans cette direction.
La concurence n'a pas trainée non plus dans l'autre monde à la suite de la baisse de l'iBook, les prix ont baissés également et à mon humble avis côté PC comme côté Mac ce n'est pas encore terminé...


----------



## 2Bad (3 Décembre 2002)

Ne faites pas attention a moi, je ne fais que passer... continuez la discussion.


IBook 12'' 800 640MB 40GB commande le 22/11 toujours "being reviewed" le 2/12


2Bad 

PS: je peux pas appeler l'Apple Store Suisse, je suis a l'etranger pour l'instant...


----------



## Sebang (3 Décembre 2002)

2bad : envoi leur un email. Je suis moi aussi a l'etranger et j'ai envoye un mail a l'Apple Store France pour leur demander ou etait mon colis. Ils m'ont repondu en seulement 2 heures.

Donc je pense que ca peut etre une solution pour toi, parce que la ta commande a vraiment un probleme. Surtout que tu as commande le tiens un jour avant moi (j'ai commande le 23/11) et que ma commande n'a pas eu de probleme du tout.


----------



## Yip (3 Décembre 2002)

Jetsurfer a dit:
			
		

> * La concurence n'a pas trainée non plus dans l'autre monde à la suite de la baisse de l'iBook, les prix ont baissés également et à mon humble avis côté PC comme côté Mac ce n'est pas encore terminé...    *



J'espère que ce n'est pas terminé, il y a encore des efforts à faire sur les prix chez Apple. Comme il a souvent été dit sur ces forums, il manque une machine à prix d'appel présente dans les supermarchés pour attirer de nouveaux acheteurs ne possédant pas d'ordi. Perso je verrais bien l'ancien imac à prix cassé, c'est une machine rentabilisée. Je ne suis pas trop d'accord pour dire "un Mac ça se mérite, ça se paye" et tout ça. Une seule machine à bas prix pourrait attirer de nouveaux Macaddicts et faire grimper les parts de marché.

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jetsurfer:</font><hr />* Tu n'as pas à essayer de vendre des machines pour Apple, ils ont des gens pour cela et souvent il y a une fameuse différence côté enthousiasme entre les utilisateurs de la pomme et les représentants de celle-ci...
*<hr /></blockquote>

Non, bien sûr. C'est mon enthousiasme et mes démos qui ont fait vendre quelques machines. Certains ont acheté des PCs (mais ceux qui ont acheté un Mac sont devenus fans).
Je suis malheureusement d'accord sur le manque de conviction des représentants de la pomme par rapport aux utilisateurs.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Perso, je serais un peu plus bruyant dans la pub et les médias (comme Krosoft), je pense que le trésor de guerre d'Apple serait bien employé à ça (en partie bien sûr).


----------



## Yip (3 Décembre 2002)

100 messages, bientôt je rattrape alèm


----------



## Luc G (3 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr />* 
Je suis malheureusement d'accord sur le manque de conviction des représentants de la pomme par rapport aux utilisateurs.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Perso, je serais un peu plus bruyant dans la pub et les médias (comme Krosoft), je pense que le trésor de guerre d'Apple serait bien employé à ça (en partie bien sûr).   *<hr /></blockquote>

Ce n'est pas faux, mais il ne faut pas oublier qu'un utilisateur lambda ne verra jamais les "vendeurs" d'Apple.

S'il a beaucoup de chance et de la curiosité (pour ça la pub peut aider), il verra un petit revendeur qui vend (aussi) des macs.

S'il a de la chance, il verra un mac sur un linéaire avec un vendeur de l'hyper qui risque de lui dire que ce n'est pas bien. Je ne suis pas sûr qu'Apple décide de la politique de Carrefour, Darty ou les autres.

Souvent, il ne verra rien du tout. C'est le cas de ma copine : dans son Darty,  il y avait un emac (et donc, chez eux, il y a effectivement des macs) mais pas d'ibook, même chose dans le darty de chez moi.

Même mon revendeur habituel n'a pas en stock les bécanes.

C'est comme au cinéma, le bouche-à-oreille est souvent, pour l'instant, la meilleure des solutions, ou plus exactement, la moins pire.


----------



## 2Bad (3 Décembre 2002)

Command toujours "being reviewed".
peut-etre qu'ils n'aiment pas les Suisses?

Bon, je vais faire comme tu as dis, je vais envoyer un mail a Apple Store Suisse. Merci!


2Bad


----------



## cham (3 Décembre 2002)

Chez Boulanger et Darty, je vois souvent au moins un iMac LCD et un iBook.
Pas forcément les derniers modèles mais de quoi toucher les machines quand même.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Décembre 2002)

vivement demain ! j'ai fait LE chèque aujourd'hui... et demain j'espère faire mes mails à partir de mon Ibook 800, écran de 14', depuis le canapé du salon grace à l'airport...

oui, vivement demain...

N (switch -1)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 2Bad:</font><hr />* Command toujours "being reviewed".
peut-etre qu'ils n'aiment pas les Suisses?

Bon, je vais faire comme tu as dis, je vais envoyer un mail a Apple Store Suisse. Merci!


2Bad  *<hr /></blockquote>

ca irait plus vite si tu allais directement le chercher en belgique ton ibook...


----------



## Sir (4 Décembre 2002)

Serieux ca se fait pas de se moquer de ce qui attende depuis longtemps


----------



## 2Bad (4 Décembre 2002)

Oui, c'est vrai... c'est pas gentil...

Bon, grace Sebang, j'ai ecris a Apple Store Suisse et voici toute la verite...

En fait, ma carte de credit a ete refusee! Mais ils m'ont rien dit... En fait, si, ils me l'ont dit... mais voila en gros ce qui s'est passe. J'avais enregistre mon compte l'annee passe sur le Apple Store, donc j'avais mis une adresse email Mac.com Mais voila, Mac.com ca existe plus pour ceux qui ont pas paye (j'en fais partie), donc ils m'ont envoye un mail la-bas que je n'ai naturellement pas recu puisque j'ai oublie de changer d'email dans mon profil.

Voila, je repasse une commande... en esperant que tout ira dans l'ordre... je comprends pas pourquoi ca ete refuse... il y a assez d'argent pourtant dans mon compte...

Decidement... tout s'acharne sur moi...

Merci a vous en tout cas...

2Bad


----------



## Sir (4 Décembre 2002)

Ouais mais bon la


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Décembre 2002)

J'ai eu le même problème que toi, parce que ma banque a un plafond fixé des dépenses par mois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il te suffit juste de les prévenir et ta carte sera acceptée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ne t'en fait pas, si tout se passe bien, il ne te reste plus qu'une semaine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Le miens arrive demain) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon courrage!


----------



## Sebang (5 Décembre 2002)

Bah je savais bien que leur envoyer un email ca eclaircierait autant les choses que ca en a eclaircie pour moi !
En tout cas, de rien 2bad.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon sinon, j'ai enfin recu mon iBook 800 12" !!!!!!!!!!
Enfin presque... Disons que mes parents en France l'ont recu, il ne reste plus qu'a ce qu'ils me l'envoient ici au Japon et je pourrai enfin le tater ! (d'ici 5 ou 6 jours).

N'empeche que si j'avais ete en France, j'aurai m'y essayer aujourd'hui (comme est en train de le faire mon pere d'ailleurs, grrrrr). Ca veut donc dire que j'ai eu beaucoup beaucoup moins de problemes que d'autres qui ont aussi commande sur Apple Store... Enfin je crois.

Si on recapitule, j'ai passe la commande le 23/11, prise en compte le 25/11 (parce que j'ai commande en weekend), pui iBook parti de Taiwan le 26/11 et arrive en France le 5/12. Ce qui fait 7 jours ouvrables, comme annonce par Apple Store.

Donc a la semaine prochaine pour mon temoignage iBook 700 Combo de Juillet 2002 Vs. iBook Combo 800 de Novembre 2002 !


----------



## 2Bad (5 Décembre 2002)

Alors, finalement, j'ai (re)commande mon IBook 12'' 800mhz 40GB 640Mb hier (le 4 decembre). Vous pensez que j'ai des chances de le recevoir en moins de deux semaines? Parce qu'il faut noter que je l'ai configure differement... alors ca devrait prendre plus de temps je crois...

Enfin...


2Bad


----------



## 2Bad (18 Décembre 2002)

Voila, il est enfin là!!! apres 3 semaines!!!!

Je vous donne bientot mes impressions avec les photos dans l'autre sujet...


2Bad


----------



## Onra (18 Décembre 2002)

Juste à temps pour noël...


----------



## Sebang (18 Décembre 2002)

Et ben voilà ! "Tout vient à point à qui sait attendre" lol
Ça le fait que tu l'ai enfin eu ! Des impressions des impressions !


----------

